# DNA data offers scientific look at 500 years of extramarital sex in Western Europe



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/11/191114115934.htm



> *Researchers have put DNA evidence together with long-term genealogical data to explore questions of biological fatherhood on a broad scale among people living in parts of Western Europe over the last 500 years. The study found evidence of extra-pair paternity events turned up more often in people of lower socioeconomic status who lived in densely populated cities in the 19th century.*
> 
> These days it's easy to resolve questions about paternity with over-the-counter test kits. Now, researchers have put DNA evidence together with long-term genealogical data to explore similar questions of biological fatherhood on a broad scale among people living in parts of Western Europe over the last 500 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Bruce ...... What is your story? You have a thread here on TAM ??? Both men and women have their own crap to own. It doesn't mean all men or women exist on the crap merry-go-round. 

There are good and bad women just like there are good and bad men.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

The Pareto principle.

It's science. It's in everything we understand from trees to groups of atoms.


----------

